# why i like ford.



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

this morning i was out playin with my dog in the snow and could hear an engine revving really high and then nothing, so i walk out to the road to see a FED-EX delivery truck stuck in a gutter almost hitting a telephone pole. So i made my way down there to see if he needed some help and he was quick to say yes. so i went home got a chain and the old 91 f150 and headed back down the road. i got everything hooked up and put it in four low and had the poor fed ex man out of the gutter. he said he had been there for almost an hour and nobody else helped him or made an attempt to help him. and thats why you can count on a ford.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good on ya! I have done that a time or two in my life and at least once been on the receiving end of such; there is no end to the gratitude for someone helping! This summer on my way home from hunting there were two girls and a guy on the road at about 11pm. I was still dressed in all camo, so they seemed to be a little apprehensive about the crazy guy helping them in the middle of nowhere in the dark. They were very happy when I got the old tire off, not to mention the jack was totally on wrong, so with my jack we were able to finish the job, they were very grateful, they were putting my pic on their facebook page and gave me a hug; I then told them that I was wanted so they could not post my pic, that made them a little more apprehensive, it was pretty funny.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice job. Last winter I couldn't tell you the amount of times I got stuck. Only one person ever helped me, and that is because I probably woke them up from a sleep. Wish I had someone out there generous to grab their tow cable. It was just me with the car in drive rocking it with one hand on the steering wheel, hoping somehow I could make it out.

I went out and purchased a 4 wheel drive vehicle after all the wasted hours from last.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well......I like your story !!! 

Not because of the F-word or anything like that, but because of your generosity. You, unknowingly, may have actually became a _'Santa's Helper'_. As you well know, the Fed-ex and UPS guy's are trying their best to help deliver Christmas gifts as quickly as possible.

So.....thank you for making Christmas morning easier for me !!

Happy Holidays !!!!

St. Nick


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is nice to do that, but I generally won't help someone get unstuck and let me explain why. My in-laws pulled over to help get someone get unstuck once and in the process a little damage was done to the other vehicle, well those people who were stuck turned around and tried to make them pay for the damages. You know how the saying goes, "Nice guys finish last." It is sad that we have to worry about things like this. Now I will try and help push them out by hand or help in whatever way I can, but generally I will not hook up to them with my truck unless I know them or I get that good vibe that they aren't going to try and sue me if something happens to their vehicle. 

On a side note, once me and my wife was stuck in a snow drift about half way up to Tony Grove. I tried to make it through a 3 foot snow drift to a bigger spot to turn around, well it was really compacted and I got high centered. I had two different trucks pull up, see we were stuck and leave without even asking to help. It took me about 3 hours to dig us out enough that I could back out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You forgot the part of your story when I had to come pull you both out with my Chevrolet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

But seriously good for you helping someone.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i knew good old one eye would have to say something to promote chevy in a situation like that :roll: but jahan the big delivery truck had a big metal step thing that i hooked up too and hooked up to the trailer hitch on my truck.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a chevy man but my friend is a ford man. no matter what truck you drive or prefer the way you treat a vehicle is how that vehicle is going to last. I've been stuck many times in chevys, fords, dodges, toyotas, nissans. internationals. The common denominator? Me and my buddies do stupid stuff. Glad for people like the op for doing the right thing. I'll help most anyone in need if I come across them because I have need someones help before.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I'm a chevy man but my friend is a ford man. no matter what truck you drive or prefer the way you treat a vehicle is how that vehicle is going to last. I've been stuck many times in chevys, fords, dodges, toyotas, nissans. internations. The common denominator? Me and my buddies do stupid stuff. Glad for people like the op for doing the right thing. I'll help most anyone in need if I come across them because I have need someones help before.


Great post


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I do have a story about fords though my buddy had a old ford f150 and we were driving out to do some bunny hunting when we came to a road that had a big ol mud hole right in the middle. He said think I will make it, I knew he wouldn't not because of the ford but the mud was the kind that swallows everything. Well he went any way and 5 foot in sunk it up passed the doors. Some guy was driving by and stopped to laugh and give us a ride back to town he only had a pinto. We got my buddies dads 79 ford f250 and went back out got to the other truck and went to pull him out but the starter went out in his dads truck and he had killed it so now we have 2 trucks disabled. Lucky for us there was a farmer who was driving his tractor down the main road who got both vehicles out(his dads was a standard).
But as soon as I'm able to make fun of him for having a ford we go and get stuck in my 69 chevy. Man I miss being young and dumb.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

well im still young and dumb, like mike has said you can get anything stuck, but teenagers do the best at getting stuck or stranded. in my truck i have never managed to get stuck in mud or snow, but i hit a puddle going 45 and tore a gas line one day after mudding and we were in a parking lot to a window tinting place and the owner came out and yelled at us and threatened to call the cops if the old piece of sh!t as he called it wasn't off of his property in five minutes, so we pushed the truck out to the other side and called my dad, (btw he drives a chevy) to tow me home.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

bowhunter301 said:


> in my truck i have never managed to get stuck in mud or snow
> 
> Come to Emery county after a rain storm or during spring. We have what you call invisble mud looks like dry dirt the same you've been on for miles then all of a sudden you sink and it sticks to your tires like toothpaste, heavy too.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

that doesn't sound like fun, i like the mud that i can get out of with out a tow strap


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll pull all you ford, and chevy losers out with my Jeep. :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I have never been more *hopelessly* stuck, *multiple* times, than in a Jeep. But then again, maybe it was because I got farther in a Jeep. :lol:

I think it's pretty much man law, or 4 x 4 law, that you help a fella out when they are stuck like that. Good on you.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Jahan, I have a similar story. Coming down out of Millcreek Canyon during the archery hunt and with a fresh snow, some guy had slid off the road in his little sebring. I didnt have a rope, but stopped to help push. Well, along comes a nice guy in a truck. He had a rope and hooked up. He gunned it on the ice, and his tires were spinning and I could smell them burning, I said "dude lay off it a little", well he kept gunning it, spinning and sliding on the ice. Long story short, and after a bunch of 4 letter words, I believe his next stop was big o. His random act of kindness cost him over $200. :shock:


----------

